# 10 things to do before i die...



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm doing an english paper and part of it is "10 things to do before i die"
i have no idea!!! the only thing i have ever really wanted to do before i die is skinny dipping... :shocked: ya, now y'all will have nightmares now. :doh: LOL! but i really have no idea... :GAAH: 
what are some of yours?
:whatgoat:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm suppose to be packing. :slapfloor: 

I want to get married before I die
I want to ride a Sport Horse National Champion Arabian Dressage Horse, 
I want to see a foal that I bred be born and ride it under saddle
I want to show at the ADGA Nationals with a homebred doeling
I want to have my first kiss 
I want to go to Wonderland and meet Hatter >Syfy Alice<
I want to write and publish a novel.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was your age all I ever wanted to do was:
Find the love of my life.... Idid
Have a good job ...I do
Own my own home...I do
Own my first new car...I do
Be a mom
Have an awesome little goat herd..... I'm sorta there!
Exciting isn't it? All the things I ever wanted to have/do are the very same things that alot of people already have.....I just had to work very hard to get where I am now.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Skinny dipping ;-), LoL....yeah wouldn't catch me doing that-Plus I can't swim anyways...

1-Have kids
2-learn how to swim
3-be able to drive a car
4-find a good job
5-go back to school and get a degree that I can acctually put to use
6- meet my soulmate
7- have a permanent grand champion milker
8-travel to another country
9-go skydiving
10-go to a country music concert(been to one in my hometown-but I dont think he even sings anymore).


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

1. Go to Vietnam and meet the rest of my in-laws
2. Go to Australia and meet hubby's aunt
3. Go peacock bass fishing
4. Catch and release (after taking many photos) a 10lbs. or more large mouth bass
5. Take hubby to Alaska and go salmon fishing.
6. Tell his ex what I REALLY think about her and what she is doing to the kids.
7. Be done with child support and NEVER have to deal with that woman again.
8. Have a health herd and family.
9. Have the land set up like we want it.
10. Be able to milk and make products from our own dairy goats. (1 nubain down, ? on how many to go. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Think about what you would like to do but don't know how. What would you like to learn. What are your goals for the future, not next week but the distant future. What kind of life do you wish to have. I am sure you can come up with 10 things easily, its all in the way you think about things.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

1. sanction a USBGA show at the Alaska State Fair
2. Go to College after I graduate
3. Live in Alaska for the rest of my life, or move to a smaller community 
4. visit Europe 
5. See East coast of U.S
6. pilot's license? there's a bush float plane lake near our house, I'd love to fly
7. take painting and art to another level
8. Buy my own house, or build it
9.go to some rock/metal concerts
10. be able to continue raising goats


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm.....never really thought about it, lol but just going off what comes to my mind for my bucket list:

1. become a vet(and not be an know-it-all a** when i am a vet *cough* )
2. breed a national champion doe, preferably lamancha, but obie would be cool too
3. own a horse, preferably a black desertbred arabian, actually i would just love to breed and show arabians, lol
4. buy my dream farm in my dream state(where ever that is)
5. get around to finish this book i have stuck in my head
6. visit europe
7. meet the musicians that have made a huge impact in my life
8. buy a vintage gibson les paul
9. ride in a P-51 before they all turn into relics
10. live my life the way i want to


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

some things i was thinking of:
*write a message in a bottle= write a letter with some of my deepest-darkest secrets in it and send on it's way in a bottle
*live off the land
*live like a pack-goat gypsy lady for a while
*find the love of my life
*have a baby (or adopt)


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> some things i was thinking of:
> *write a message in a bottle= write a letter with some of my deepest-darkest secrets in it and send on it's way in a bottle
> *live off the land
> *live like a pack-goat gypsy lady for a while
> ...


Those are great goals. Not sure about the gypsy though, attached to my electricity although I would like to live off the land with only a few amenities.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

hmmnnn.

1 Graduate HS. One more year! 
2 Get a job that I can stick with and help pay bills
3 Go to college to be a Vet, Vet Assistant, or Animal Nutritionest. One day I really want to be a full blown vet with my own clinic to treat goats and other livestock. Not enough goat vets!
4 Open a goat and horse sancturary. I already have my name picked out 
5 Buy my own place, me and my guy friend already got that planned!
6 Get married to the love of my life
7 Have kids oneday
8 Own a Grand Champion Nigerian Doe
9 Visit Africa
10 Touch an Orca whale


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

This is really neat!! 

1. graduate college with a vet med. degree
2. volunteer at a marine preservation base/ship (Canada)
3. travel to Greece
4. get my ADGA judging license (I start applying next summer!!)
5. own a national champion
6. open my own large animal clinic
7. adopt a child
8. meet a President
9. own my own house & farm
10. Live, love, and laugh everyday


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

you all have some good ones on your list-ones that I never thought of that would be good to. Hey Gotmygoat, soak in every moment of that last year of High School-it goes so fast-then your on your own-and then befor eyou know it you'll be at your ten year reunion, LoL...mine's next year.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

1)Find the love of my life- done that
2) Have kids- done that have two wonderful boys
3) Own my home and two great Ford trucks-done that
4)Raise some of the best nigerian does out there( working on that)
5)Go to Nationals someday and win
6)Learn to forgive easier people who have hurt me
7)Go out west someday
8)Ship in some nice nigerian does next year
9)Raise my boys to be good to woman and respect them
10)Most important one to me is to make Heaven my home someday.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

1-go back to Brazil and see some friends
2- get married
3-have kids
4-get a big boy job
5-buy a farm
6-get so rich I can quit my job and travel the US
7- Raise boer goats and actually make money at it
8-Go sky diving
9-Go to Africa
10- Live a long healthy life and be kind to everyone and never lose my faith


----------

